# Super 12 - 2005



## Doc (17/1/05)

The Super 12 kicks off for 2005 in just over a month (25 Feb).

Last year we had tipping comp, but only had a handful of regulars for the Super12 comp.
With more members this year if we have interest from a dozen or so I'll run the Super 12 tipping comp again. It will still be free to enter, and maybe we can get some members to put up some prizes again.

So are you interested ???

Beers,
Doc

PS: I've got the new projector installed in the sports center at Doc Central (plenty of beer brewing) and am looking forward to watching the Hurricanes win the hard ones and loose the easy ones yet again in 2005


----------



## Duff (17/1/05)

I'm in. Rugby nut (QLD Reds)

Bledisloe Cup this year also August 13 at Stadium Australia. If someone knows of advance tickets going on sale please let me know. Don't want to miss that one.

Duff.


----------



## Snow (17/1/05)

Doc,

I'm keen to go in the tipping comp. However, it would need to be through Oz tips rather than the Rugbyheaven one (I think it's Footytips?), because my work firewall only lets me get onto Oztips. Otherwise, I guess I could just give you my tips each week and as the administrator, you could submit them for me. 

GO THE REDS!!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Corey (17/1/05)

I'm in - ACT Brumbies all the way (again)!!


----------



## dreamboat (17/1/05)

Clearly nobody on this forum follows the super 12 at all.... again it will be a boring predictable season with Canterbury winning all their games by a very solid margin, and highlighting the flaws in the coaching and playing skills in the balance of the teams. This will lead to the contraction of the competition next year to the "Super 2" where the rest of the world attempts to assemble a team capable of keeping the Crusaders to under a 30 point win.



dreamboat


----------



## Tim (17/1/05)

Yeah count me in. 
Im a rugby nut.
After running round in the Illawarra comp for a few years im finally coming back to play in Sydney again this season. I did colts with souths way back (maybe 8 or 9 seasons ago) but i think im going to give subbies a go. More beer drinking, less commitment.
Bring on the season, bring on the tipping comp.
Tim


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/1/05)

I'll be in this year to support my local team....oh yeah, we havent got one (but we will do soon!). Guess I'll have to go back to supporting the canes. Hey Doc, I'm off to Wgtn tonight for a wedding. Whats the best micro to visit, is it the one down on the wharf?


----------



## Gerard_M (17/1/05)

I'm in and so is Janelle. 
How and where?


----------



## sluggerdog (17/1/05)

Sounds good, I'm IN


----------



## Snow (17/1/05)

dreamboat said:


> Clearly nobody on this forum follows the super 12 at all.... again it will be a boring predictable season with Canterbury winning all their games by a very solid margin, and highlighting the flaws in the coaching and playing skills in the balance of the teams. This will lead to the contraction of the competition next year to the "Super 2" where the rest of the world attempts to assemble a team capable of keeping the Crusaders to under a 30 point win.
> 
> 
> 
> dreamboat


 typical - bloody Kiwis still living in the 70s when NZ rugby was any good.....


----------



## Murray (17/1/05)

I'll be in again.


----------



## Doc (17/1/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> I'll be in this year to support my local team....oh yeah, we havent got one (but we will do soon!). Guess I'll have to go back to supporting the canes. Hey Doc, I'm off to Wgtn tonight for a wedding. Whats the best micro to visit, is it the one down on the wharf?


 GL,

In the city your best bet is Shed 22 down the end of Taranaki St on the wharf next to Te Papa for beers brewed on the premises.
Then maybe the Malthouse on Willis Street (just up from Lampton Quay) for 50 odd beers on tap.
Then have a look up Cuba St on Cuba St Mall. Can't recall the name of the joint but they have a lot of good beers from around the country.
If you make it up the Valley checkout the Parrot and Jigger at Melling (sp?).

Have fun.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## morry (17/1/05)

Yeah Ill be in. I know Im a Victorian, but I actually follow the rugby. As long as one of the aussie teams wins, I dont care.


----------



## Chatty (17/1/05)

I guess I'll be supporting the Brumbies again until Perth enters a team and then blind faith and unbreakable allegiences will mean that I must support them - even if they are called the sardines/pelicans etc etc etc  

Chatty


----------



## slimy frog (17/1/05)

Count me in. 
Go the TAH's

SF


----------



## redbeard (25/1/05)

i'll be in. is seven showing matche sthis year or just foxtel ?


----------



## Doc (25/1/05)

redbeard said:


> i'll be in. is seven showing matche sthis year or just foxtel ?


 I'm not 100% but Seven ditched their weekly wrapup with Gordon Bray at the end of last year, so unless there is a backflip it'll be all Foxtel.

Looks like we are at a dozen interested. I'll get it organised.

Doc


----------



## jaytee (25/1/05)

> If you make it up the Valley checkout the Parrot and Jigger at Melling



Just back from Hawkes Bay so I may be a bit late on this one.
The Parrot & Jigger Brewery is for sale - equipment to be removed by end of Jan, not sure if they're still brewing. There was a post on New Zealand Realbeer a few weeks back in one of the forums

Bar Bodega up Willis Street is also a good bet

Snow, a reminder that the Bledisloe Cup once again resides in its rightful place !


----------



## Wax (25/1/05)

The mighty Tahs will take the cup this year!

Who am I kidding... Go the Brumbies


----------



## Snow (25/1/05)

jaytee said:


> > If you make it up the Valley checkout the Parrot and Jigger at Melling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah - enjoy it while it lasts....the Kiwis will have it for a few more months, yet!


----------



## Doc (25/1/05)

Here's the details, and just for Snow this year on Oztips rather than RugbyHeaven.
Happy Tipping.

Beers,
Doc

*AHB Super 12 2005 Tipping Comp*

*Tipping Competition*

Do you want to join a Super 12 2005 Tipping Comp for the 2005 season?

*To Join* 
"AussieHomeBrewer.com"

1. Go to OzTips.com - http://www.OzTips.com. 
2. Select "Register", and setup a User account (if you don't already have one at OzTips.com) 
3. Once you have successfully registered a Username and Password, click on "Tipping" tab and then click "*Join a Tipping Comp*". 
4. You will be asked for an OzTips Competition Number and Password. 
The Comp you've been asked to join is:
*Comp#: 42263*
*Password: pilsner *
5. That's it! Full instructions on how to Tip can be found on the site by clicking on the "Help" tab.


----------



## Doc (25/1/05)

jaytee said:


> > If you make it up the Valley checkout the Parrot and Jigger at Melling
> 
> 
> 
> The Parrot & Jigger Brewery is for sale - equipment to be removed by end of Jan


 The word from my beer industry mate in NZ is that the Parrot & Jigger is going to become the Monteiths Ambasador Bar.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Snow (25/1/05)

Much appreciated, Doc. Bring it on!

- Snow


----------



## quincy (25/1/05)

Thanks Doc.
Now registered and ready to roll.

Cheers


----------



## Doc (21/2/05)

Woooohoooo, the Super 12 kicks off this Friday.
We have eight members who have joined the comp.
Where are the others that said you were interested ?
All the details to join the comp are in this topic ( a few posts back).

Don't forget to get your tips in by Friday arvo guys.

Beers,
Doc

PS: Anyone want to have a stab on the two teams that will make the final this year ? Crusaders vs ????? :lol:


----------



## Asher (21/2/05)

I'm in....

Pi$$ed off someone already has my name though!!!

Asher for now!


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/2/05)

I'm in. Cant see me winning cos I will be away and unable to tip some weeks probably. But... just in case! What about a winner takes all first prize? All the other tippers post a bottle of their best beer at their expense to the winner? Thoughts?


----------



## Doc (21/2/05)

With the number of entrants we have for the Super 12 comp again this year, I think your idea GL is perfect.
Winner of the comp gets a bottle of each other tippers best brew.

Doc


----------



## quincy (21/2/05)

As a fellow Super 12 tipper, I like this idea as well. 
Should we do the same for the NRL and AFL comps?

Cheers


----------



## Plastic Man (21/2/05)

I'm in.

The missus woudl kill me for suggesting it - but what about a Super 12 Grand Final night at Paddys...............

Gerard can brew up 2 special brews to be named after the teams. They can play it out on the screen and we can vote which one is the best brew.....

We can then crown the winning Tipster once the result is known.

???????


----------



## Steve the Zymologist (21/2/05)

Hey Doc
Just signed up for the comp
Prize idea sounds great Don't know if my "Best" will be up to the standards of the rest of you guys but! at least I have a couple of months to come up with something special.

Go the Blues


----------



## slimy frog (21/2/05)

Doc said:


> Woooohoooo, the Super 12 kicks off this Friday.
> We have eight members who have joined the comp.
> Where are the others that said you were interested ?
> All the details to join the comp are in this topic ( a few posts back).
> ...


 
My 0.02c worth.

Super12
Reds vs Crusaders final. My pick: Reds

Schoolboys
Kings vs Joeys. My Pick: Joeys

Domestic
Woodys vs Syd uni: My Pick: Syd Uni (yeah right, I wish)


Go the Tahs (again yeah right, I wish)

SF


----------



## lagernut (23/2/05)

My tips are in as 4 the final waratahs v brumbies heres hoping


----------



## chiefman (23/2/05)

Ill be registering in a Jiffy

LOVE the Super 12


----------



## Doc (25/2/05)

Welcome guys.
Get your tips in. Kick-off is in 6.5 hours.
Go the Canes.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/2/05)

Lets hope Tana is up to dragging the rest of the team over the line this year.


----------



## Snow (25/2/05)

Well, the Hurricanes first round loss to Reds isn't going to help them!  

- Snow


----------



## Doc (26/2/05)

Snow said:


> Well, the Hurricanes first round loss to Reds isn't going to help them!
> 
> - Snow
> [post="46955"][/post]​



Well I'm a happy man.
But lets not talk about the ref eh :lol:

Doc


----------



## dreamboat (27/2/05)

I suck at this tipping caper.

At least that was only round one, plenty of time to improve for me.....



dreamboat


----------



## jaytee (27/2/05)

> Well, the Hurricanes first round loss to Reds isn't going to help them!
> 
> - Snow



Bad weekend for the tipping Snow ?

(Must admit this was one of the few I got)

Just watching the game now :chug: - maybe Queensland needs daylight saving, or maybe they'd consider 5pm kickoffs ?


----------



## Corey (28/2/05)

Bloody Reds - that was the only game I missed!

Go the Brumbies!!


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/2/05)

Jeez, if my random guessing approach works as well the rest of the season as it did this week you boys better get brewing on my beers.


----------



## Doc (28/2/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Jeez, if my random guessing approach works as well the rest of the season as it did this week you boys better get brewing on my beers.
> [post="47223"][/post]​



hahahah, still got eleven more rounds plus the finals. Plenty of time for brewing :lol:

Doc


----------



## quincy (28/2/05)

Just thought I would also point out a perfect score for myself as well  

Lets declare the winners now. GL and I can decide if we split the prize or if everyone needs to donate two brews each  

Making the most of the moment 'cause as sure as $hit it will be tha last opportunity.  

Cheers


----------



## Snow (7/3/05)

Oh man I'm hurting. That Fu$%ing sideline ref cost the Reds their match and my near perfect tips (I don't think anyone picked the Stormers draw?). It's bloody criminal - not often you get a chance to beat Auckland at home. 

- Snow


----------



## dreamboat (13/3/05)

Can't blame the ref's this week Snow.... or the touchie, or the weather or injured players....

Time to face the reality that Canterbury is great!




dreamboat


----------



## Doc (13/3/05)

And wasn't it a beautiful day in my home town of Nelson.
Great game if you weren't a QLD Red supporter. Always next year Snow.

Beers,
Doc

PS: Hurricanes 3 wins from 3 starts. Fingers crossed they can keep their form.


----------



## lagernut (15/3/05)

Waratahs 3 from 3 & back home this weekend


----------



## Snow (15/3/05)

dreamboat said:


> Can't blame the ref's this week Snow.... or the touchie, or the weather or injured players....
> 
> Time to face the reality that Canterbury is great!
> 
> ...



You're right, there. I lay the blame squarely on the shoulders of that stupid horse they had running around the field. It distracted the Reds players when they went to tackle! :angry: 

- Snow


----------



## Doc (19/3/05)

Hey Snow,

The Reds got up and won away from home last night.
I hope you didn't tip against them :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## dreamboat (20/3/05)

I sure tipped against them.... but it is the Might of Canterbury which all should be in awe of.

Go the Red & Black!!!!!




dreamboat


----------



## Doc (20/3/05)

I got the Canterbury vs Akl game right. Was hoping for more from the Hurricanes though 

Doc


----------



## Plastic Man (21/3/05)

Doh

Forgot to put in my tips last week. Maybe a blessing in disguise after my previous weeks performance !!!.

But - never got an email reminder from OZ Tips about putting them in even though I have it flagged on the site. Anyone been in the position yet of getting the reminder - did it work??.

cheers- richard.


----------



## Doc (21/3/05)

Hey Richard.

I got the reminder emails for both the Super12 and NRL comps. Just as well, as I would have forgotten to enter my tips otherwise.
So it is working for me. No major loss though I think this week :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Plastic Man (21/3/05)

Thanks Doc

I checked my setting and email address one the site and it's OK. Maybe we have some sort of filter at work and it got caught ???

Lesson learnt is not to be so lazy and rely on teh reminder.

As I said - I probably went better not putting in tips anyway !!!

Cheers- me

PS - Go those waratahs !!!!


----------



## Doc (21/3/05)

Plastic Man said:


> I checked my setting and email address one the site and it's OK. Maybe we have some sort of filter at work and it got caught ???



If you work for a major corporate and are using your work email, then more than likely it is being blocked on your corporate email gateway.
I was contracting to a company last year, and the security manager was very proud of the fact that he was blocking tipping comp reminder emails  
I pointed out to him that 2kb of text times even say 500 users is bugger all, and just proved that he liked being a #&$(# and it summarised the stupid mentality and culture in this particular companys corporate environment.
Unfortunately I know of one AHB member who does work there, and would agree with me 100% on my comments.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jaytee (21/3/05)

> I got the Canterbury vs Akl game right. Was hoping for more from the Hurricanes though
> 
> Doc



At least you didn't have to sit through it at the Stadium with a couple of Tui's though Doc


----------



## Snow (29/3/05)

Waratahs v Canterbury this weekend. A tough one to pick. What's the call on this one, lads? I went Canterbury...just.

- Snow


----------



## Doc (29/3/05)

Yeah a tough one.
Is Rogers supposed to be back ? His stand in had a great game last weekend.
If anyone is going to beat the Warratahs, I think it will be the Crusaders.
I'll go Crusaders by a whisker.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## dreamboat (30/3/05)

Crusaders by about a thousand I reckon.


I do have two eyes by the way... just one of them is painted red and black and I can't see out of it.




dreamboat


----------



## Curry (30/3/05)

You poor misguided children!

Hopefully the game and the REFEREE will live up to expectations

Regards

Curry


----------



## Doc (1/4/05)

This almost belongs in this topic, being Rugby Union and all.

*Charlotte's Topless Snap Stolen*
If blushing is in Charlotte Church's repertoire, then the Welsh singer will be rather rouge about the cheek with the latest developments in her love life.The 19-year-old, who is now romancing Welsh rugby hunk Gavin Henson, will be wishing that her boyfriend was more careful with his belongings.Well, either that, or she'll be wishing that she hadn't sent him any topless snaps or cheeky texts via her mobile... then she'd be saved from the utter embarrassment of half of South Wales seeing her in a saucy Page 3-style pose.

Whilst out on the town celebrating the Welsh rugby team's Grand Slam triumph in Cardiff, Gavin misplaced his phone.

But in true 'finders keepers, losers weepers' style, whoever found the phone then forwarded the saucy pic of Charlotte onto a mate.

And as these things will... the photo was forwarded and forwarded again.

The Sun says that they have seen the photo, which they claim is now being offered to newspapers for 20,000.

However, they have agreed not to publish it to spare Charlotte's embarrassment, but did reveal that the photo shows Charlotte cradling her ample curves.

They quote a close pal as saying: "Charlotte and Gavin sent sexy texts when they started dating. The photo was just some private fun. I think they'll be more careful."

Gavin's agent was not so amused: "I will be looking into it," he said.


----------



## quincy (18/5/05)

What was first prize again ????
I'm sure Doc said something about the attached   

Cheers
(Ever hopeful) quincy 

View attachment ferm.bmp


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/5/05)

quincy said:


> What was first prize again ????
> [post="59494"][/post]​



Actually, as I recall, first prize was that we each piss in a bottle, carefully label and cap it, and send it off to you. And, I for one, stand by my pledge.


----------



## quincy (18/5/05)

geez, can't wait :huh:


----------



## dreamboat (18/5/05)

I told you guys at the start of the season how it was going to pan out... and with just two games left before the Red & Blacks lift the trophy, I have already started the heavy drinking involved in victory celebrations!!!!



(retain the right to edit this post in the future to remove incriminating information)


Dreamboat




dreamboat said:


> Clearly nobody on this forum follows the super 12 at all.... again it will be a boring predictable season with Canterbury winning all their games by a very solid margin, and highlighting the flaws in the coaching and playing skills in the balance of the teams. This will lead to the contraction of the competition next year to the "Super 2" where the rest of the world attempts to assemble a team capable of keeping the Crusaders to under a 30 point win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc (18/5/05)

dreamboat said:


> I told you guys at the start of the season how it was going to pan out... and with just two games left before the Red & Blacks lift the trophy, I have already started the heavy drinking involved in victory celebrations!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully I reserve the right to also bag you out later on Friday night when the Hurricanes stop the Crusaders from making the final, and then me getting box tickets to the final in Sydney :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## lagernut (19/5/05)

Dont write off the waratahs just yet


----------



## jaytee (19/5/05)

> Hopefully I reserve the right to also bag you out later on Friday night when the Hurricanes stop the Crusaders from making the final, and then me getting box tickets to the final in Sydney



Hee hee hee ... if Matty has an off day with the boot like he did against the Canes you might have to consider flights to SA Doc ?


----------



## Snow (19/5/05)

My tip: Bulls-Crusaders final with the Bulls taking the trophy by a whisker.

But hey - what do I know?

- Snow.


----------



## dreamboat (20/5/05)

How are yuo going Doc?????

Eighteen - Blot at 1/2 time........ 

Two Words. 

Red
Black





dreamboat


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/5/05)

I concede it isnt looking good for a Canes win, mind you ther could be some biffo on.


----------



## Doc (20/5/05)

BUGGER


----------



## Snow (24/5/05)

Methinks the Crusaders are too strong for the Warastahs this weekend. Should be a good game, though.

-Snow


----------



## Doc (24/5/05)

Snow said:


> Methinks the Crusaders are too strong for the Warastahs this weekend. Should be a good game, though.
> 
> -Snow
> [post="60467"][/post]​



I agree. Still going to be a great slugout. Bring on 5pm Saturday.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/6/05)

Hey Quincy

Well done on the super 12 tipping comp. I was away last week. Is there a plan in place to honour the beer reward? PM me a postal address and I'll shoot a bottle across. Maybe not my best recent beer (which are mostly in champagne bottles, rather heavy), but something decent I happen to have bottled a couple of PET bottles of.


----------



## quincy (7/6/05)

Thanks GL.

I have sent PM  

Cheers


----------



## Steve the Zymologist (7/6/05)

better send me your address too Quincy I have a coopers pale in PET Bundy stubbies I can send.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Doc (7/6/05)

I'll find something too Quincy.
PM me your postal addy.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## quincy (7/6/05)

Thanks Steve, Doc.

PM sent.

Cheers


----------



## Snow (7/6/05)

Send it to me, too Quincy. I'll see if I can find you something tasty 

- Snow


----------



## Duff (7/6/05)

Likewise Quincy. PM me your details.


----------



## quincy (7/6/05)

Thanks guys.

PM sent.

Cheers


----------



## Doc (7/6/05)

Oh, and of course congratulations on winning the tipping comp.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Asher (7/6/05)

Quincy, best PM me your address too....

What do you prefer. Lighter or Darker Styles?
Asher for now


----------



## quincy (7/6/05)

Thanks Asher.

PM sent.

Cheers


----------



## quincy (4/7/05)

Just a public thank you to those who have sent me a bottle of their finest.
Left all the sampling until last weekend. ALL beers were great.
Being a little "green" in the beer appreciation stakes (just kits and bits here - STILL ??) the past weekend has been a great oppotunity to taste some quality AG beers.

Once again - Thanks. :beer: 

Cheers


----------



## Snow (4/7/05)

OOps - sorry mate you haven't got mine yet. I even put it aside for you, but haven't got around to the post office yet... This week for sure!

- Snow


----------



## Steve the Zymologist (13/7/05)

Sorry it has taken so long Quincy but I just dropped a bottle in the post today. Also forgot to put a note in with it! :blink: 
It was a Coopers pale Ale kit Cant remember all the details but have it written down at home. I thought it was pretty good and is on the "Possibly do it again" list. Some feedback on this one would be great as I don't anyone locally that can make informed or intelegent comment on my beer.

Cheers and hopefully enjoy.
Steve L


----------



## quincy (14/7/05)

Thanks Steve. 
Look forward to receiving your goodies.

Cheers


----------



## Snow (19/7/05)

A bottle of Snow's Brown Porter is on it's way, Quincy. Sorry about the delay. Hope you enjoy! Feel free to post feedback - positive or negative!

Cheers - Steve


----------



## quincy (19/7/05)

Thanks Snow.


Will be watching the postie a little more closely now!!!

Cheers


----------



## Steve the Zymologist (19/7/05)

did Mine arrive yet Quincy???

Cheers
Steve


----------



## quincy (20/7/05)

Steve

Nothing yet ??

Cheers


----------



## quincy (21/7/05)

Arrived home last night to a couple of parcels.
Thanks Snow and Steve. 
Both will be consumed over the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## lagernut (31/1/06)

Is there a super 14 tipping comp this year as it starts next week feb 10?

:beer:


----------



## Doc (5/2/06)

Yes Lagernut. I posted a poll in The Pub about 3 weeks ago for all rugby codes.
I'll be setting them up tomorrow.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## lagernut (6/2/06)

Thanks Doc :beer:


----------

